# New pics of my BP!



## Atrax1207 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I have some new pics of my BP and I thought I'd share 


Here they are:












He's so pretty























































So that's it for now  
Is he pretty? 
Your comments are appreciated as always!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Hes gorgeous! love his colouring. How old is he?


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you! 
He's 2-3 months old, I don't know exactly.
Thanks for taking your time to comment!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

No probs!!


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, love the dark colouring when they're that young.


----------



## elogov (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha all bp look "stumpy?", Beautiful snake though.


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, he's so "friendly", I can't actually believe it.  It's awesome!
Yes, I love the dark color too. =)


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 5, 2011)

He looks amazing. I wish i could get one


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for checking in, snakes123!  They are great pet snakes. It sucks that you're not allowed BP's. 
eww, my keyboard is dirty :|


----------



## JKLMATE (Jun 9, 2011)

very big and wide! wow... only 2-3months, thats insane!


----------



## andyscott (Jun 9, 2011)

Ball Pythons are stunning animals, congrates on your new bub.

Now all you need is a PIED


----------



## K3nny (Jun 9, 2011)

normal colored morphs are so under rated these days

your pet proves otherwise, love the coloring on that one


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 9, 2011)

You could go down the pub for a couple of hours, and he still wont have started to post when you get back...


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I somehow like wild-types best, I don't know why. You're right they are underrated!
I love his patterns, and whites on his sides are just awesome in my opinion!  
@JKLMATE - I think that ball pythons are the widest of all pythons, considering their size that is, and with that short tail they look even wider, LOL 
Thanks for commenting, it's much appreciated! :notworthy:


----------



## Gabriel.G (Jun 13, 2011)

really beautiful snake. congrats  god that makes me miss my 3 i used to have. moving for uni is a harsh reality of life =( guard it well and never sell  !


----------



## MathewB (Jun 13, 2011)

*jealous face*


----------



## lgotje (Jun 13, 2011)

bangin!


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for commenting guys, it's appreciated!


----------

